# Show me your DIY light fixture stand



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

bent EMT piping is great and will cost you less than $10 when you include the brackets. throw on some spray paint and you've got a slick looking stand. i'll try to find some pics to post of mine later. i've got an AHS kit hanging from a DIY EMT piping stand that looks pretty slick.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

mcubed45 said:


> bent EMT piping is great and will cost you less than $10 when you include the brackets. throw on some spray paint and you've got a slick looking stand. i'll try to find some pics to post of mine later. i've got an AHS kit hanging from a DIY EMT piping stand that looks pretty slick.



thanks, but pictures would be nice.


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

there ya go 

light height is adjustable via chain length and the entire arm pivots in the brackets to swing out of the way for tank maintenance.


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/83541-post-pics-your-diy-stands.html


----------



## killerwhale (Feb 21, 2011)

*Wood stand*

Hey I just built this for my 10gal and the light you have there, assuming its the 36watt from AH.

Materials were one 1"x6"x8' and paint, less than 6 bucks if you get the cheap paint .




























You can build the same thing without the jointery and use nails.

Want more details?


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

looking good, i went to home depot and could not find anything simple to use, maybe i might have to delay this project for while, until i figure out how and what i should use to make this.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 31, 2010)

What size tank are you going to light?

I'm going two different ways on a DIY. I have two 8" clamp on light fixtures to use with spiral CFL bulbs that going to be used to construct a simple fixture for a 20 gallon long. I'm going to build a hood for a 75 gallon using a 3-4 bulb T8 ballast. 

No pictures, these are plans. Doing construction on the 75 gallon stand right now, with it's DIY hood to follow.


----------



## Lipticlear (Jan 24, 2011)

I am in the process of posting up a DIY guide for a light stand that I have just completed for my 33 gallon. A little different than the ADA style like above. I used two lengths of 5/8" tubing. Stay tuned... should be posted up in the next couple hours.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

mcubed45 said:


> there ya go
> 
> light height is adjustable via chain length and the entire arm pivots in the brackets to swing out of the way for tank maintenance.


that looks nice. i need to do something for my 20 long rimless. i was thinking something like that. how did you bend the pipes?


----------



## maxima308 (Mar 24, 2010)

Here is the one I'm building for my 20l. Sorry for the poor quality cell pic:hihi:









There are 3 sockets for the dome clamp on work lights. I didn't care for the clamp so the box is holding them and my wiring. I painted the dome reflectors black they were wet thats why they aren't included in the pic. 

The metal frame hanging below the box with house a bunch of 5mm LED's for moon/accent lights... 

To bend the conduit I rented a bender from my local hardware store. $7 for a day, $25 was the cheapest I found for purchase. Maybe some stores will bend it for you? 

It's still a work in progress. Should be able to get it wrapped up next week. I'll get some better photos.


----------



## Lipticlear (Jan 24, 2011)

Just finished up my DIY guide for the stand I completed on my 33 gallon. See the guide here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/130543-diy-light-stand-metal-tube-aquarium.html


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

orchidman said:


> that looks nice. i need to do something for my 20 long rimless. i was thinking something like that. how did you bend the pipes?


pipe bender from Home Depot

you can either bend it in the store. or buy it and return. 

basically free.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

you mean they will bend it for you?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

orchidman said:


> you mean they will bend it for you?


Not likely...


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

orchidman said:


> you mean they will bend it for you?


nope you grab the emt piping and pipe bender off the shelf, bend it in the aisle, then put the bender back. pipe cutters should be in the same isle as well. 

makes transportation a lot easier too.


----------

